# New WoW Expansion announced: Warlords of Draenor



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2013)

I know there's a Blizzcon thread, but this game is huge enough to get it's own thread. 

World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor BlizzCon 2013 FAQ - World of Warcraft









> World of Warcraft®: Warlords of Draenor&#8482;, the fifth expansion to Blizzard Entertainment&#8217;s acclaimed massively multiplayer online role-playing game, sends players to the world of Draenor at a pivotal moment in history to fight against and alongside legends from Warcraft&#8217;s brutal past.
> 
> Across Draenor's savage jungles and battle-scarred plains, Azeroth's heroes will engage in a mythic conflict involving mystical draenei champions and mighty orc clans, and cross axes with the likes of Grommash Hellscream, Blackhand, and Ner&#8217;zhul at the height of their primal power. Players will need to scour this unwelcoming land in search of allies to help build a desperate defense against the Iron Horde&#8217;s formidable engine of conquest&#8212;or else watch their own world&#8217;s bloody, war-torn history repeat itself.
> 
> ...



Official website:
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/warlords-of-draenor/


----------



## Choop (Nov 8, 2013)

Yay for revamping playable races' looks! and Yay redone Blackrock Spire! Makes me kind of want to play again for a while...but I haven't played since early cata and definitely don't have any time for it anymore. :<

Though, I wonder how many people will actually try to learn their class on their own when boosting a char to 90 before pubbing in 5-mans. At least failing in 5-mans is far less painful than it used to be. TBH...it sounds kind of enticing too. I've always wanted a lvl capped warrior and never got around to playing one beyond like lvl 30. ;_;


----------



## exarchangel (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not sure I really want to get back into it....the expansion trailer looks pretty cool, and the garrison idea sounds cool, but idk, ya know?

I've always been in it for the pvp, and since cata pvp has been completely broken


----------



## ferret (Nov 10, 2013)

I think I've got an itch. It'll get at least a month or two, to play through most of the new content.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll roll merrily along like I have for the 3 expansions previous. My guild is full of hilarious people and I treat it more as a glorified chat room anyway. Some of the new ideas look cool, but i can see the forumbitchfest incoming about removing major stats like hit and stuff. I play a healer, i couldn't care less.

So..intrigued


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 11, 2013)

ferret said:


> I think I've got an itch. It'll get at least a month or two, to play through most of the new content.


That's what I'm actually doing each expansion, picking a new class every time. Play two or three months. Grinding bosses for items doesn't appela to me anymore, but the leveling and questing is usually fun and well done.


----------



## Scotty J (Nov 12, 2013)

Just when I thought I was out. It sucks me back in! DAMN YOU BLIZZARD!


----------



## Severance (Nov 14, 2013)

bteband said:


> I'll roll merrily along like I have for the 3 expansions previous. My guild is full of hilarious people and I treat it more as a glorified chat room anyway. Some of the new ideas look cool, but i can see the forumbitchfest incoming about removing major stats like hit and stuff. I play a healer, i couldn't care less.
> 
> So..intrigued



As a person that plays healer, dps, and tank them removing hit sounds like a godsend especially for any melee deeps. I may pick my monk back up in the new expac.


----------



## Choop (Nov 14, 2013)

Severance said:


> As a person that plays healer, dps, and tank them removing hit sounds like a godsend especially for any melee deeps. I may pick my monk back up in the new expac.



I wonder if they're going to adjust boss difficulty since missing hits won't be a problem anymore? Surely so...if not, at least it'll make for a smoother grouping experience when pugging.


----------



## Severance (Nov 14, 2013)

Choop said:


> I wonder if they're going to adjust boss difficulty since missing hits won't be a problem anymore? Surely so...if not, at least it'll make for a smoother grouping experience when pugging.



More then likely since noobs won't be missing the hit cap now. I hope they're taking out expertise too lol.


----------



## ferret (Nov 15, 2013)

They removed hit, expertise, dodge and parry. It appears "+armor" stats will appear again for tanks as a replacement, with other tweaks to how armor comes into play.

From what I've been able to gather, you'll see "role based" stats (armor, spirit) on non-armor equipment (Neck, rings, etc), while "armor" equipment will have your primary stat (int/str/agi + stam) and non-role secondary stats (crit/haste/mastery). When you change specs, the primary stats automatically switch to match, but any secondaries do not. I think, but am not sure, that spirit is being treated as a "role based" secondary stat in this case and only appears on non-armor pieces.

I ended up resubscribed last night. Hmm.


----------



## FallOfHumanity (Nov 18, 2013)

I haven't played WoW since July or August, but before that I've played since vanilla. The game itself is enjoyable, but once you've got the majority of achievements that interest you, there's only so many weeks you go into Throne of Thunder (or any other raid) and not start to lose interest at an exceptional rate.

This expansion, though... it's tempting me to come back.


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 19, 2013)

I haven't played WoW in ages, just resubscribed and downloaded yesterday in prep for this expansion. I was surprised how much gold I still had on my account, almost enough to buy one of those dope ass sky golems.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Nov 24, 2013)

When does this come out ? haven't played since pandaria, been on and off wow since late vanilla/early BC, ever since the whole world pvp thing with pandaria i quit completely. Couldn't stand trying to level while getting ganked like crazy. Pretty keen to see what WOD will be like, Pandaria/Cataclysm was a huge disappoint, hopefully WOD will make up for them.


----------



## ferret (Nov 25, 2013)

I actually really liked Pandaria. Some slips in design, certainly, especially with the daily quest flood and the initial setup of rep gain, but the zones are beautifully done, and later patches improved the rep issues considerably.

I don't think they've really announced anything for release date beyond some vague hints that it will be mid-ish 2014. They have announced that there will be no 5.5 patch for MOP, and that all efforts are on WoD now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2013)

Semi-related.

Ghostcrawler to leave Blizzard [Updated]


----------



## Xaios (Nov 28, 2013)

Even though a lot of "teh hardcorez" view Wrath of the Lich King as a low point, personally it's my favorite expansion because it did such a great job at capturing the story of the place. It was really a great storyline. Northrend was also just absolutely beautiful as a setting as well. That's the kind of thing I hope they go for again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2013)

The story and setting was good, but it was when the gameplay started to take a downward turn.

Actually, I felt the gameplay started to go downhill during the 2nd half of Burning Crusade, but it started to get worse during Wrath. I never played MoP, but once Cataclysm came out, it was just too much for me, and that's when I quit. 

With Ghostcrawler gone, I wonder how the gameplay aspect will be with the new expansion.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 2, 2013)

This seems pretty good but I probably won't buy on launch... Considering Pandaria is often down to 10 dollars and it hasn't been out for very long I can honestly wait and not drop the 30+ dollars on this...


----------



## Pat_tct (Dec 2, 2013)

not even remotely interested. they killed it with Wrath of the lich king.
haven't played for years and will never go back to it.
it's just like milking the game even further. 

with that being said I'm heading to my PC playing some more GW2^^


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 2, 2013)

I actually play the hell out of some GW2. I prefer it to WoW actually. What server you play on?


----------



## ferret (Dec 2, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> Considering Pandaria is often down to 10 dollars and it hasn't been out for very long



They do that every Christmas though. It'll be right back up to $40 in a couple weeks. The game's retail sales isn't what ultimately makes them money anyways.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 2, 2013)

It was like that just over a week ago and over the summer when I bought it lol. I do agree with you about the latter though, a majority of their revenue is from the monthly membership and microtransactions. 

Activision = Level100Leeches, top tier, pls nerf.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 3, 2013)

Well, I resubbed for the first time in nearly 3 years, if only to level my primary toon to 90. I have to say, I'm _definitely_ enjoying the leveling process in Pandaria a lot more than Cataclysm. Cataclysm managed to suck the fun out of the game in every conceivable way for me. While I still abhor the excessive use of phasing which breaks up the world unnecessarily (I was charging towards a mob, but I changed zones while running towards it, and it disappeared. I walked backwards a few steps and it reappeared. Ridiculous, huh?), the storyline is much more engaging this time around, and the zones are just gorgeous.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 8, 2014)

Bump:

They released some of the Alpha patch notes. As someone who mainly plays a Paladin (Light side for life, dawg), I was actually surprised at how _few_ changes they're making to that class by comparison. And one of the changes they are making is the much-welcome removal of Inquisition. Seriously, most pointless ability ever. For anyone who's never played a Paladin, Inquisition is a self-buff that was introduced in Cataclysm. The reason it was introduced was because, in Wrath of the Lich King, Paladins were viewed as a viable, powerful class for the very first time and were rating consistently near the top of the DPS chart. What did Blizzard do? They nerfed our damage and said "if you want to keep your DPS up, you have to waste time on your rotation in order to keep this pointless self-buff running." It's a pain in the ass to cast and only lasts for 20 seconds for each charge of Holy Power you dump into it.


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a question and I don't feel it needs its own thread so i'll ask in the most relevant thread.



I'm downloading the starter edition of WoW. The free for level 20 then you have to buy the game version. I've played for a day or so a couple years ago and moved on to something else as I didn't have time for it.

Now my life is a little different and I have a little more time to game. Plus my girlfriend is a gamer as well.

Onto my question..

Is it worth it to start WoW as a complete noob? Pretty much never playing it before. Ive played for a day or so a few years ago but thats it. Now that I have some time to game a bit plus a (Awesome) girlfriend to game with. Mind you she would be getting in a couple months when she gets a new laptop and if I start playing now i'll already have a decent grip on the game to help guide her a long a bit.


Why WoW you ask? Well its been around for a very long time with plenty of content out and still being pumped out. Its also the cheapest at the moment as far as I know.
20 bucks for the starter chest and i'll only need to get the MOP expansion which can wait as i'll have plenty of stuff to do before I get to that point.

I could go find a free MMORPG and i've tried a few of them, I didn't care for them to much. Fun yes but I could see why they where completely free. While nothing against them I have no issue buying a game I know will be enjoyable. I don't like the subscription fee but understand why its there so I can deal with the fee.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 8, 2014)

The "free" ones generally are only free to get started, once you start getting somewhere you will realize that you have to buy cash items to make your character decent.

I have not played any of the newer games yet, but it is hard to go wrong with WoW as long as you like a light-hearted game.

Yes, it is "cartoon-y" and easy to play. That's what makes it FUN to most players...


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 8, 2014)

I know there are a lot of other MMO"s out but WoW just seems like the go to choice.

I know most people are playing Elder Scrolls online but i'm not paying that much for it. Plus I got the other ES games to play


----------



## Choop (Apr 8, 2014)

I think it'd be fine to get into WoW now, but you'll go through the old content and never get to experience how cool any of that stuff was in the same way, just due to its age. I liked WoW and think it still has enough going for it to warrant play. However, if you like Final Fantasy stuff, FF XIV is on sale on Newegg currently for $10 and it's considered to be a pretty good MMO now. 

Link: Final Fantasy XIV: Realm Reborn - Newegg.com


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 9, 2014)

Well it'll all be new to me 

I know its not the same but i'm having a good bit of fun so far but we will see how long it lasts.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 10, 2014)

Time goes so fast. Can't believe it's been almost 4 years since I last played :O I actually had a look on my Blizz account recently to see my poor Wrath endgame warrior 

Can't say it's not tempting to start again but I'll know it will never feel as magical as the first time being completely lost in the tiny starting portion of the night elf island my first night  

I have considered looking into a private server just to explore how the world changed after Cata


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 10, 2014)

The 1-60 game has completely changed. I've been thinking about trying to start playing again too, it's been so long I don't really remember how to play at all.


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 11, 2014)

So far i'm having a lot of fun with the game. I just don't have the time to play these past day or so since my girlfriend is recovering from her wisdom teeth taken out. So when I get home after work I plan on playing a good bit! I think i'll play till I hit lvl20 since thats the level cap for the starter edition and then decide if I want to buy the game or not.


----------



## loqtrall (Apr 12, 2014)

Once Burning Crusades met it's end with the launch of WotLK, the decline in challenge and overall fun of the game was apparent. It was getting so ridiculous, it forced me to quit. I had been playing since vanilla and I thought Burning Crusades was the pinnacle of what an MMORPG should be. I was absolutely crazy about WoW back in the BC days, and played several hours a day, every day.

I played a few months into WotLK, and it just wasn't the same. It lost it's "top dog of MMO's" luster. So when Cata came out, I was really interested to see if they brought their A-game back with the new expansion. I was wrong. It was 2x easier and "user friendly" than WotLK. And MoP? Don't even get me started. I played MoP with my little brother because he said it was the best expansion in a while.

It took me a month to get from level 1 to 24 in BC, and when I reached level 24, I had 1 gold. It took me 3 days to get from level 1 to 85 in MoP, and 3 days to get from 85 to 90, and I had over 17,000 gold at that time. Then it took me a whopping TWO DAYS to get ALL my top season PvP gear.

It's harder to level cap in a generic Call of Duty game than it is in MoP. The fact that I was geared and destroying RBG's in a week in MoP is just sad. I really hope they step their game up with WoD.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't like the idea of equating time required with difficulty. It only takes 5 minutes to run a 5 minute mile, that doesn't mean it's easy to do.

That being said, it seems like they have made the game both require less time (which is good IMO) and also be easier (which is bad). Dungeons used to be difficult and require actual coordination, now they seem to mostly involve steamrolling content with no chance of failure.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 14, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> It took me a month to get from level 1 to 24 in BC



While I disagree with your opinion on the quality of certain expansions (although yes, Cataclysm _sucked_), this point bears addressing: I started playing in Vanilla, only about a week after launch. My character was level 24 after only about 3 days and I would _never_ describe myself as a power leveler (although I did power level from 80-85 in 2 days when Cataclysm came out, and that turned out to be a waste), so why it would have taken you so long to get that far in BC is a mystery, because it was doable a lot faster than that even in Vanilla.


----------



## loqtrall (Apr 14, 2014)

Xaios said:


> While I disagree with your opinion on the quality of certain expansions (although yes, Cataclysm _sucked_), this point bears addressing: I started playing in Vanilla, only about a week after launch. My character was level 24 after only about 3 days and I would _never_ describe myself as a power leveler (although I did power level from 80-85 in 2 days when Cataclysm came out, and that turned out to be a waste), so why it would have taken you so long to get that far in BC is a mystery, because it was doable a lot faster than that even in Vanilla.


 
That was a month of on again/off again leveling. Some of that was purely grinding, which was time consuming. Now when it came to MoP, that was a week of playing only a few hours per day. The fact that I got to 90 in 6 days is just depressing. The fact that I maxed out my main MoP toon in 8 days, rendering it useless until WoD releases, is doubly depressing.


----------



## loqtrall (Apr 14, 2014)

My point being: it took the same amount of effort to casually get to 24 in BC as it did to get to 90 in MoP. It might have even taken a bit _more_ effort to get to 24 in BC.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 14, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> My point being: it took the same amount of effort to casually get to 24 in BC as it did to get to 90 in MoP. It might have even taken a bit _more_ effort to get to 24 in BC.



Time is not effort.

How in the hell do you max a character in 8 days anyway?

I have not done any pvp or professions or raids yet on my 90 with way more time than that invested...


----------



## loqtrall (Apr 15, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> Time is not effort.
> 
> How in the hell do you max a character in 8 days anyway?
> 
> I have not done any pvp or professions or raids yet on my 90 with way more time than that invested...



It depends what you're playing the game for. I PvP'd from 20 to 90, and still got to 90 in 6 days, then Call To Arms'd until I got enough for my honor gear, then RBG'd with my guild mates until I got enough for my Conquest gear. It doesn't take that long. Actually, saying it doesn't take that long in MoP is an understatement. You just have to be patient and persistent. That, and my guild mates helped me quite a lot with getting Timeless Isle gear to at least stand a little chance in PvP to get a good bit of honor per match.

As for professions, I don't really bother. My main MoP toon thus far is mainly for PvP, as I'm in a mainly (predominantly) PvP guild. My Blacksmithing is maxed out simply through farming Ghost Iron in the Jade Forest. And I farmed Honor between BG's by killing rares in Krasarang Wilds. Other than that, I'm either PvP'ing, getting gear, or just sitting somewhere in Pandaria. As of right now, I don't plan on playing any until WoD comes out.

Just to clear things up, by "rendered useless until WoD releases", I meant: I can PvP all I want, but there's no point until they raise the level cap and give me a reason to play other than fighting other players over and over again for virtually no reward.


----------



## loqtrall (Apr 15, 2014)

Also: Another possible reason I could keep playing that many people have pointed out to me is by farming and searching for rare mounts. But I've RAF'd one rare mount and, with the reason I'm playing the game (not really a PvE'er, it's not my preferred style of play), I don't see any point to having more than one. I'm also not really a huge achievement or Title hunter, so there's no point in that either. Just waiting for the raise in level cap to get from 90 to 100 and to see if WoD is anything to be happy about.


----------



## Severance (Apr 18, 2014)

I feel like they should add paragon levels to wow.


----------



## Defi (May 1, 2014)

caskettheclown said:


> I have a question and I don't feel it needs its own thread so i'll ask in the most relevant thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might be too late but DONT DO IT NOOOOOAAAAUHGHG

I don't know why I opened this thread. I have played WoW and other MMOs so god damn much and although there were tons of fun moments in them, they pale in comparison to the hours spent grinding. MMOs will always have that. The "work" you need to do to enjoy the game.

At least me anyway. I couldn't enjoy an MMO if I wasn't trying to down the highest level raid or climb the PvP ladders. In order to do either of these there is a stupid amount of bullshit to wade through.

And grouping with annoying people. The worst.

I will say this though: of all the MMOs I have played WoW has been the best. But I will never play it again, no matter how many expansions (seriously, make a new game already).


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 14, 2014)

Couldn't find another thread so... Anyone enrolled in beta? I just got a key and am installing the beta client, looking forward to checking it out!


----------



## loqtrall (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm not in the beta, but I did start another alt, night elf hunter on Illidan (Illidan is over 95% Horde, so I thought it'd be a challenge), still got to 90 in a week, got all my Timeless Isles gear in a couple hours, got full Grevious in a day, working on Prideful with my mates tomorrow.

I sincerely hope WoD ups the difficulty level of maxing out a character. I'm pretty much self-sufficient in PVP with my hunter and have only been playing it for a week and a half, it's pretty sad. By that rate, if I really wanted to, I could have a maxed out PVP alt of every class in under 6 months, which is ridiculous.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 14, 2014)

You are apparently way better than me. I spent 2 days as a new 90 (a few months ago) on Timeless on my warrior and got like 3 items. I could hardly kill anything at all. Haven't played since. It's supposed to be SO EASY that you can get full gear and own everything in 2 hours... I died like 10 times trying to kill the easy mobs and gave up. Nobody is helpful at all and just tells you "l2play n00b" - screw it.


----------



## loqtrall (Aug 14, 2014)

Well, I've been to the Timeless Isle on 4 characters, I know where everything spawns, all gear pretty much has a high drop rate. Hardest thing to do is make each piece Timeless, I only did that to chest and helmet. I was only on the Timeless Isle for 5-6 hours one night, got full timeless gear and got almost a whole other set of it.

Seeing as the Call To Arms right now is fast and rewards quite a bit of honor whether you win or lose, getting Grievous PVP gear is ultra fast. The hardest thing I'll do is Arenas to get conquest to get full Prideful, but with my guildmates, even that will be easy.


----------



## Choop (Aug 14, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> You are apparently way better than me. I spent 2 days as a new 90 (a few months ago) on Timeless on my warrior and got like 3 items. I could hardly kill anything at all. Haven't played since. It's supposed to be SO EASY that you can get full gear and own everything in 2 hours... I died like 10 times trying to kill the easy mobs and gave up. Nobody is helpful at all and just tells you "l2play n00b" - screw it.



Didja get all the chests? Also you can tag rare monsters and not technically have had to have the first hit to get loot from it. That goes for the celestials too if you participate in a fight with them...they have a chance to drop some good stuff once a week. Alsoalso, it may be a little tougher on warriors due to being so gear dependent, if you have low level weapons your damage could suffer a lot. :C

You may know all this stuff already. Timeless isle really is the fastest way to get decent ilvl gear though. The alternative is to grind on valor, Heroics, scenarios, entry level lfr, etc. 

Not that I'd be wayyy too concerned with getting geared atm. WoD will be out this year, and everyone expects you to have the legendary cloak for you to do anything more challenging than LFR (usually anyway) and that would take a month or maybe two, depending on your luck, to get.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2014)

I havent been as excited for a new expac since WotLK. The lore in this one looks pretty promising


----------



## Xaios (Aug 14, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> I sincerely hope WoD ups the difficulty level of maxing out a character. I'm pretty much self-sufficient in PVP with my hunter and have only been playing it for a week and a half, it's pretty sad. By that rate, if I really wanted to, I could have a maxed out PVP alt of every class in under 6 months, which is ridiculous.



I have a hard time believing you got all your timeless pieces in a couple hours. I had to grind on Timeless Isle for _weeks_ to get everything. I killed an entire continent's worth of exotic animals in doing so.

(Although admittedly I very rarely participated in Celestial fights.)

A few months ago I was certainly excited for Warlords of Draenor. However, Massively.com posted their beta impressions and they weren't exactly (pardon the pun) wowed.


----------



## loqtrall (Aug 14, 2014)

Xaios said:


> I have a hard time believing you got all your timeless pieces in a couple hours. I had to grind on Timeless Isle for _weeks_ to get everything. I killed an entire continent's worth of exotic animals in doing so.
> 
> (Although admittedly I very rarely participated in Celestial fights.)



It's very doable, especially with the add-on giving you a timer for each boss fight and rare spawn. It literally only took me 5-6 hours of running around (Pandarian speed buff and Aspect of the Cheetah on Hunter, runs stupid fast) and I got all my pieces, then I hung out inbetween BG's and farmed even more pieces, also managed to get my chestpiece and helmet Timeless, which I thought would be more difficult.

If you know what you're doing, know where to go, and know what to look for, World of Warcraft is probably the easiest MMO out there. I've been playing Neverwinter for a couple weeks now and I'm not even level capped, let alone equipped with the best gear.

Getting gear is a non-issue. It's so easy to get gear in that game, it's ridiculous. For top tier honor PVP gear, you can literally sit in Call To Arms BG's and welfare honor to get pieces, I was doing that earlier today and averaged about 100 honor per round, 400-500 if my team won. If you need conquest, join a PVP guild and I'm willing to bet there will be members who would carry you through 2's or 3's just to get you geared. Once you're geared, then you worry about Rank.
The hardest part about the game is leveling, and to say leveling is hard in WoW is the biggest overstatement in the world. You can spam dungeons and get to 90 in a week. In Cata, my little brother got to 85 in 3 days with the help of his guild and RAF.

EDIT: Not to mention that nowadays you can just preorder the expansion and get an instant 90, preorder the deluxe edition and you'll even get exclusive items. I'm afraid World of Warcraft is just turning into a joke. They still don't do Pay To Win like other free MMO's, but they're not far from it. First they introduced buying mounts and pets, now they're introducing instant level 90's and exclusive items for people who pay more. Next it'll be pay to buy the coolest looking armor for transmog, then pay to buy actual armor better than normally attainable armor, then superpowerful weapons. Then soon after that we'll probably be paying $500 to Blizz for a level 250 superpowerful god character.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 15, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> Next it'll be pay to buy the coolest looking armor for transmog, then pay to buy actual armor better than normally attainable armor, then superpowerful weapons. Then soon after that we'll probably be paying $500 to Blizz for a level 250 superpowerful god character.


I doubt that's gonna be the case. All the stuff for sale in the Blizz store is purely for collectors/people who want to show off.

The boost is new but the exclusive items that come with the deluxe edition have always been there, vanilla collector's edition already came with a pet.

Also, you might be 90 and have Timeless gear in a week but what does Timeless get you? You'll be able to get into ToT and SoO LFR, hurray...

I get what you mean about leveling being easy and gear being relatively easy to acquire but I do think you're blowing it up a bit.


----------



## loqtrall (Aug 15, 2014)

UnderTheSign said:


> Also, you might be 90 and have Timeless gear in a week but what does Timeless get you? You'll be able to get into ToT and SoO LFR, hurray...
> 
> I get what you mean about leveling being easy and gear being relatively easy to acquire but I do think you're blowing it up a bit.



Timeless gives you a fighting chance in PVP, which allows you to obtain honor faster (if you can get alot of HK's). I don't raid much, only when my friends ask me to. Go into lvl 90 PVP fresh ding'd without gear from the Timeless Isle, you won't last 3 seconds.
For PVP at fresh ding'd 90, it goes (right now) Timeless Isle gear > Grievous > Prideful. I mean, Timeless gear doesn't have any PVP Power unless you enchant or socket it, but it definitely helps a shit load.

As for blowing it out of proportions, I don't think I am. WoW has to be the EASIEST MMO in the world, seriously, and it used to be one of the most challanging. In BC you couldn't just tele into a 25 man Raid and take it out in 20 minutes with no chance of failure. 2 or 3 weeks ago me, two of my friends, and 7 other guildmates ran Heroic Dragon Soul in like 30 minutes. We literally plowed through Deathwing like he wasn't even there, 10 people in a 25-man raid. To say WoW is easy is an understatement. It's getting to the point where Siege of Orgrimmar isn't even much of a challenge, and just takes a long time.


----------



## ferret (Aug 15, 2014)

I really like everything I hear about Warlords.... But with the expansion now sitting at $60, plus the $15 to resub, and a lot of my friends currently not playing, it's hard to stomach that $75 to get back in...

... but never say never.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 16, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> Timeless gives you a fighting chance in PVP, which allows you to obtain honor faster (if you can get alot of HK's). I don't raid much, only when my friends ask me to. Go into lvl 90 PVP fresh ding'd without gear from the Timeless Isle, you won't last 3 seconds.
> For PVP at fresh ding'd 90, it goes (right now) Timeless Isle gear > Grievous > Prideful. I mean, Timeless gear doesn't have any PVP Power unless you enchant or socket it, but it definitely helps a shit load.
> 
> As for blowing it out of proportions, I don't think I am. WoW has to be the EASIEST MMO in the world, seriously, and it used to be one of the most challanging. In BC you couldn't just tele into a 25 man Raid and take it out in 20 minutes with no chance of failure. 2 or 3 weeks ago me, two of my friends, and 7 other guildmates ran Heroic Dragon Soul in like 30 minutes. We literally plowed through Deathwing like he wasn't even there, 10 people in a 25-man raid. To say WoW is easy is an understatement. It's getting to the point where Siege of Orgrimmar isn't even much of a challenge, and just takes a long time.


You 10 man'd a 2,5 year old raid, that's hardly any sign of WoW declining. I did solo runs and 3-man runs of old content at level 70, 80, 85 and now at 90 so it's not like it's a new phenomenon. You can get into SoO LFR almost right away but that's just another step on the ladder, just like rep grind and dungeon runs back in the day. It still takes weeks to gear up for flex/normal and then there's the actual challenge of end-game content, heroic. Which I doubt the majority of raiders breeze through unless they're in a (semi) hardcore guild and have been grinding it for a while. And as we noticed in endgame Wrath, when everyone suddenly had full t10, you can have great gear but if you haven't got skill you're not going anywhere. I've always thought of PvP like that too, the challenge lies in your opponent.


----------



## loqtrall (Aug 16, 2014)

UnderTheSign said:


> I've always thought of PvP like that too, the challenge lies in your opponent.



lol, well when you're a full Prideful Warrior, Death Knight, Paladin, Warlock, Rogue, Hunter, or Mage, there's not much challenge in any enemy unless it's one I just referenced. The fact that a full Prideful/buffed Warlock can easily achieve 1.5m health and more than easily achieve swinging for 200,000+ damage, it can survive easily and more than easily 2 or 3 shot anything when fully buffed. When it comes to CTF like in Warsong Gulch, you can have a full Prideful Paladin carry the flag back and forth no problem. Bubble and heals with the right gems almost makes Paladin's invulnerable, and makes defeating them in 1v1 completely impossible if you don't have many interrupts.

Like I said, I don't raid. Finding a group for SoO, especially as Alliance on Illidan, takes forever unless you join a guild that regularly runs it. PVP is my end-game, and once you hit full Prideful and get the gems you need and enchants you need and then reach honor and conquest cap, there's absolutely no point in the game until the next PVP season, unless you just feel like merc'ing people. And that's an incredibly easy point to reach. If you invest more than 3 hours per day in WoW, getting full prideful is a breeze. It's harder to get good gems to socket than it is to get the actual armor pieces.

It's to the point that I don't even want to create another alt, for fear that if I get every class to level 90 and fully geared that there really won't be any reason for me to play anymore. I mean, you could always PVP after getting fully geared, but you've already PVP'd so much to just obtain the gear, you can get pretty worn out on it fairly quickly. There's just so many times you can go up against teams using the same tactics and pretty much using the same gear.

TL;DR: What I'm basically saying is, when your primary focus in WoW is PVP, and you play on a primarily PVP server (like Illidan), it's pretty depressing when you can have an ultra powerful toon in like a week and a half, and be worn out on PVP soon after that. There's no challenge, therefore it takes less time to achieve becoming a PVP war machine. Everyone keeps telling me "Time doesn't equal challenge", and that's true, but Challenge does effect time, and you have to physically buy time for WoW. And it's very depressing when I pay for 2 or 3 months of WoW to get back into it, and then my main and alt are level 90 and fully geared in less than 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 19, 2014)

*user experience may vary

Personally, I'm stoked for the new expansion. I had a crack at Wildstar, and after the initial "this is so cool its a new game with stuff to do" wore off, it felt very tedious. I think what I like about the WoW model is all the pay stuff is cosmetic and has no effect on the played game (yet) but its easy to do. I can jump in for an hour a day and feel like I have done something. I played Guild Wars 2 to the level cap, but once I hit it, I felt a bit... lost. There was no way of knowing what to do, few dungeons being run, not even sure if there were raids to do, and pvp was dull.

Speaking of PVP, being a resto druid in some naff leveling gear in WSG is hilarious. I can get 2 caps without dying, trying for the Ironman achi.

Question on Neverwinter though, does it still have a million different currencies and a ridiculous crafting system? It seemed like it could be fun but my PC is to slow for it and the whole only having 5 skills thing is odd. Took me a while to get over that with GW2.


----------



## loqtrall (Aug 19, 2014)

Preacher said:


> Question on Neverwinter though, does it still have a million different currencies and a ridiculous crafting system? It seemed like it could be fun but my PC is to slow for it and the whole only having 5 skills thing is odd. Took me a while to get over that with GW2.



It has about 4 or 5 different "currencies", though some are specialty. That shouldn't be problem, seeing as WoW now technically has over a dozen plus kinds of currencies, including monetary (gold, silver, copper), honor, conquest, justice, valor, Timeless coins, lucky coins, and not to mention DOZENS of tokens that can only be used to buy certain items.

Having a small amount of skills can make playing certain classes a little bland, but it makes PvP very balanced. Nobody has 42 skills that heal and bubble them, nobody has 2 or 3 skills that can one shot anybody when buffed, nobody has buffs. It autolevels people to the same level, gives everyone the same HP, and your chance at winning all depends on your skill level and not how much strength and stamina you're building upon and doesn't depend on whether or not you bubble or disengage at the same time or have a healer with you so you're invincible.

That's the main problem with PvP in WoW. No balance at all. It's every man for himself, and if you don't have top tier PvP gear, oh well, you're dead, better get used to it. And that's a fvcked up way of designing a game.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 19, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> That's the main problem with PvP in WoW. No balance at all. It's every man for himself, and if you don't have top tier PvP gear, oh well, you're dead, better get used to it. And that's a fvcked up way of designing a game.


 
Wasn't it designed as a PVE game first and formost, and the PVP stuff added afterwards in terms of BG's? I remember defending Crossroads back in vanilla and not feeling like that at all, and the same with raiding Southshore or Ironforge. I got frustrated very quickly (and still do) with WSG, but a team that works together will just fvck over everything in its path despite resistance that may crop up. I know they try to balance PVP as well but its the same argument of you can't balance one set of skills to do one game type well as it messes up the other, if you find a middle ground it becomes no where near effective. Maybe they just need to give us a few more talent tree slots like rift (max 4 or 6 now, cant remember) and make one or two a dedicated PVP tree where the skills and talents change to be balanced effectively in that game mode. It means you can also give the classes that can tank/heal/dps the chance to use all 3+ specs as well, where as at the moment its annoying if you get a really good drop for a spec you don't use its binned instead of making you want to try out something one day with not completely naff gear.


----------



## loqtrall (Aug 19, 2014)

It's not a question of balancing skills, it's a question of balancing the overall experience.
A fresh level 90 could have EVERY skill in it's skill tree to use at the same time, and they'll still get 2 shot'd by a full prideful and socketed/enchanted player.

The fact that a fully geared couple warriors, healer, and a bubbled paladin can effortlessly cap 3 flags in a row without much worthwhile opposition is absolutely depressing. In Call To Arms a few days ago on Deepwind Gorge, half our team was attacking a full prideful paladin who stole our gold cart, he escaped with his bubble still intact, he had none of his team mates with him. Now that's pretty ridiculous.

And Paladin isn't even the most unbalanced class, either. It's still unbelievable that Warlocks can easily achieve 1 million health and still hit for 200k and 2 shot most people. I'm not one to gloat, but I'm pretty skilled at CC'ing with my hunter, and I can CC the ever-loving FVCK out of a Warlock and still get decimated by them in under 10 seconds. There's not even a point in defending an objective by yourself when you see a warlock approaching you, might as well camo and get out of there so you don't get destroyed.

I mean, victory is all dependent on teamwork, but when the enemy team out-gears your entire team, there's no real use in playing at all.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 19, 2014)

Preacher said:


> Wasn't it designed as a PVE game first and formost, and the PVP stuff added afterwards in terms of BG's?



Yes. PvP is actually really well balanced now compared to how it was when it first started. Interestingly, though, Warlocks are still the most powerful class.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 21, 2014)

what servers do people play on for both US and EU btw?

I'm EU on Magtheridon for Alliance and Defias Brotherhood for Horde.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm on EU Draenor with most of my characters now, randomly leveling alts on other servers. Draenor is madness. Server queue every night starting around 6pm, takes up to 15 minutes to get in.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 21, 2014)

UnderTheSign said:


> I'm on EU Draenor with most of my characters now, randomly leveling alts on other servers. Draenor is madness. Server queue every night starting around 6pm, takes up to 15 minutes to get in.



Heh, 15 minutes isn't that bad. I remember playing when WoW first came out, I would often have to wait over an hour in the queue.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 7, 2014)

Well folks, less than a week. Psyched?

I'm approaching level 90 on my second toon, then I figure I'll boost another, probably a caster of some kind.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 7, 2014)

want to play but still don't have time, with any luck I might be able to play sometime next year


----------



## Choop (Nov 7, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Well folks, less than a week. Psyched?
> 
> I'm approaching level 90 on my second toon, then I figure I'll boost another, probably a caster of some kind.



I think you get a lvl 90 character boost with the expansion no matter what. My shaman will probably be the one that I boost since I got him to lvl 60 specifically for the profession boost as well.  

Definitely excited here. It was looking kind of disappointing back a while ago with some of the early beta impressions from people, but I've been playing for a few weeks again and am still having fun with the game in general!

Which kind of caster are you leaning toward?


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 7, 2014)

Choop said:


> I think you get a lvl 90 character boost with the expansion no matter what.



Only if you pre-purchase the expansion.


----------



## Choop (Nov 7, 2014)

Ibzzus said:


> Only if you pre-purchase the expansion.



Ah ok. I was mostly confused by this post So we DON'T get the free 90 boost? - Forums - World of Warcraft but I think it's just referring to if you preorder a physical copy of the game instead of the digital one.

Also, sorry! I didn't want to mislead anyone! D:


----------



## loqtrall (Nov 7, 2014)

My brother and I pre-ordered it, so we got free 90's. I'm highly convinced we'll reach 100 in the first day, and probably be two of the first 100's on our server. We already extensively played the beta and have a quick leveling plan ready, so getting to 100 should prove easy. If it's anything like the beta, I'll have 3 or 4 lvl 100's by the end of the first week. After that, I get the long and boring grind for PVP gear for all 4 toons.


----------



## stevexc (Nov 7, 2014)

Goddammit, I resubbed. What server are you guys on? Is there an SSO guild? Why not?


----------



## Xaios (Nov 7, 2014)

After power-leveling through Cataclysm, I swore that I would never level like that again. Of course, it didn't help that once I'd leveled, every ....ing time I'd queue for an instance I'd get thrown into Halls of Origination. Literally every time. I got so burned out within the first few days of that that I quit WoW for 3 years.

@stevexc: I've got toons on Dragonblight and Vek'Nilash.


----------



## Choop (Nov 7, 2014)

I quit shortly after the beginning of cataclysm too. Got two characters to 85 and bailed haha. Pandaria ended up being surprisingly good though IMO, save for the early thing with like the endless amounts of dailies. 

I'm on Dragonmaw with all my characters, but thinking about moving. My friend who started back wants me to move one to Altar of Storms, so I may be on there too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2014)

Same for me.  Except I just got one character to 85 and nope'd my way out of there. Quit for 4 years until 2 months ago. I was having a good time but I got bored again.  Waiting until Draenor is finally released before I go back in.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 10, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> My brother and I pre-ordered it, so we got free 90's. I'm highly convinced we'll reach 100 in the first day, and probably be two of the first 100's on our server. We already extensively played the beta and have a quick leveling plan ready, so getting to 100 should prove easy. If it's anything like the beta, I'll have 3 or 4 lvl 100's by the end of the first week. After that, I get the long and boring grind for PVP gear for all 4 toons.


Is leveling that fast in WoD? Took me like 10 hours /played in panda


----------



## loqtrall (Nov 10, 2014)

UnderTheSign said:


> Is leveling that fast in WoD? Took me like 10 hours /played in panda


 
Just as fast as MoP. I got a fresh Hunter from 1 to 90 in 3 days in MoP. If you know where to go for quests and do dungeons inbetween quests (Only for dungeon quests and Boss kill exp), leveling is a breeze. It's gearing up once you hit cap that's the hard part.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 13, 2014)

Was online last night when the expansion activated. Was a bit of a cluster.... of people doing the mission, but still had fun. Looking forward to playing some more.


----------



## ferret (Nov 13, 2014)

I boosted a monk last night, got my abilities unlocked, then logged off. My Draenor adventure commences post-work.


----------



## loqtrall (Nov 13, 2014)

Server's been going down all day. Took me an hour of fighting through 200ms pings, thousands of players, and rapid disconnects, but my party and I finally got the quest and got in to Draenor (which is beautiful). We're halfway to 96 (told you we'd hit 100 in the first day).

So far I really like. Draenor is a sight to behold. Trying to get as much exp in before the server rush around 9-10PM EST when everyone in the US is getting off work and hopping on WoW. I got on at 7PM last night to prepare and had to wait 25 minutes in queue. I feel bad for anyone trying to connect around midnight PST.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 13, 2014)

Draenor EU (the realm) went down at release and has been having 3k+ queues nonstop ever since. Definitely taking the free character migration to a smaller server so I can level in peace.


----------



## loqtrall (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah, my brother just got ninja'd by Windows Update, which shut down his PC to apply updates. Now he's waiting in a 30~ minute queue to get back in Emerald Dream.


----------



## Choop (Nov 13, 2014)

So far I really dig it. Besides the usual minor launch stuff like bugged quests (Of which I've only encountered a couple), the flow of questing is very nice and the environment is great looking.


----------



## ferret (Nov 13, 2014)

I've almost defeated the queue boss.


----------



## loqtrall (Nov 14, 2014)

ferret said:


> I've almost defeated the queue boss.



Got D/C'd while I was eating dinner last night, got back on and and had to wait through a 189-200 minute queue with over 4,000 people in it. Wasn't too excited about that.


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 14, 2014)

.....and now 4hrs of maint.

Since last night after practice, I've constantly seen: "Instance not found" on my characters trying to get through the portal and "World server not found" for my toon that had already gone through the portal.

I'll be playing tomorrow lol


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 14, 2014)

So my battle.net client has been giving me the option to Update to Warlords for over 2 weeks now but it always gave me an error message whenever I tried: "Whoops! Looks like something broke. Give it another shot." I assumed it was because the expansion was not live yet, however, I am still getting this error message.

I have searched online and haven't found any solutions. 

Anyone else facing the same issues?


----------



## ferret (Nov 14, 2014)

Once I got in, I had a few bouts of high latency, but otherwise no errors or issues. This morning I played fine for about 40 minutes before maint started, no issues.

I don't mean to excuse launch issues but I've just been to this rodeo before so I don't get wound up. 3 weeks till raids open anyways.


----------



## loqtrall (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah, it's nothing new. Every x-pac had server issues because of influx of players at release. Destiny has disconnection errors, Halo MCC has matchmaking issues, Advanced Warfare has latency issues online, AC: Unity has framerate issues, and Drive Club is pretty much unplayable.

Totally normal for games nowadays (for whatever reason) to have issues at launch. At least Blizzard is on top of their game and are fixing the problem the day after the thing came out.


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 14, 2014)

ferret said:


> Once I got in, I had a few bouts of high latency, but otherwise no errors or issues. This morning I played fine for about 40 minutes before maint started, no issues.
> 
> I don't mean to excuse launch issues but I've just been to this rodeo before so I don't get wound up. 3 weeks till raids open anyways.





loqtrall said:


> Yeah, it's nothing new. Every x-pac had server issues because of influx of players at release. Destiny has disconnection errors, Halo MCC has matchmaking issues, Advanced Warfare has latency issues online, AC: Unity has framerate issues, and Drive Club is pretty much unplayable.
> 
> Totally normal for games nowadays (for whatever reason) to have issues at launch. At least Blizzard is on top of their game and are fixing the problem the day after the thing came out.


TBD @ their actually fixing the problem. It took them a while to fix a lot of stuff in WotLK...especially after the Argent Tourney started. Totally normal for a customer base of this magnitude. I was totally expecting it to play out like it has....which is why I only tried a few times. I'll catch up this weekend or whenever.

I do like the mechanical changes so far. I f'ing hated reforging, the rediculous stats, etc. I'm glad they've nerfed a lot of that and giving it a feel of older versions (Vanilla/BC/WotLK). Things got wonky @ MoP and hope that there is a solid path forward on this. I really spend most of my time playing the AH, doing instances, or doing raids. I never really got into the questline stuff....and I **HATE** grinding quests on any MMO. 

Hopefully once the content is stable, it will be a pleasant departure from the Kung-Fu Panda/Pokemon expac


----------



## ferret (Nov 14, 2014)

The only mechanic change I don't like so far is multistrike. To me it just feels too much like a second critical strike.... Just like it was as a mastery for elemental shamans and marksman hunters.

It's fine, just not exciting you know? It's there just to be another stat.


----------



## loqtrall (Nov 14, 2014)

I *LOVE* running questlines. It's pretty much my favorite thing to do in WoW, especially in new x-pacs. I lovelovelove the undead and night elf questlines. But, with my favorite games being games like TES, Fallout, or just MMORPG's/RPG's in general, I'm all about story and lore, and WoW is FULL of it. There's so much shit to read about and discover. I'm pretty sure I have upward of 4,000-4,500 quests done on my main toon.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 14, 2014)

I was home sick yesterday (legitimately, I wasn't just calling in sick to play WoW, I even went to the walk-in clinic ) so I played for a bit. Ironically MY internet kept going down. Once every 20 minutes or so it would go off for about 5 minutes at a time. I got so annoyed I said "screw it, I'll just go have a nap and play later."

That nap lasted from 2PM to 9:30PM. Didn't really see much point in playing after that.


----------



## loqtrall (Nov 16, 2014)

So this is the toon I've been leveling so far: http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/emerald-dream/Gìlgamesh/advanced

Been PvP'ing quite a lot. Definitely liking this x-pac. Think I'll level my rogue next, they seem to be pretty great in PvP this go-round.

EDIT: Have fun ogling at my mount collection.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 17, 2014)

So I'm not playing, but what's everyones opinion on the incredibly fast levelling in this expansion? Hardcore players at max level within 24 hours, casuals not far behind. 90 minutes per level, according to my colleague. I get that levelling speed isn't everything, but if zones were being cleared that fast surely a ton of content is being missed?


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 17, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> So I'm not playing, but what's everyones opinion on the incredibly fast levelling in this expansion? Hardcore players at max level within 24 hours, casuals not far behind. 90 minutes per level, according to my colleague. I get that levelling speed isn't everything, but if zones were being cleared that fast surely a ton of content is being missed?


It's only fast-leveling if you really want to. I'm not seeing any different pacing between this and BC --> WotLK. We had people in our guild that maxed out on 70 in < 24hrs during BC, same for 80 & WotLK. 

You can grind & queue through 10 levels quickly if you want to. The main I'm leveling now is a 'lock and i'm taking it slow. I stopped after rested xp ended to level my tank into the expac. The 1hr instance queues for the lock were pissing me off lol


----------



## stevexc (Nov 17, 2014)

It feels like the levelling isn't a lot faster, but a lot more efficient. There's more adequate mobs, less "kill a majillion of these" that takes extra time (although there are some they tend to be less grindy).


----------



## Xaios (Nov 17, 2014)

I've been leveling slowly, savoring the quests. I quite enjoyed Shadowmoon Valley. Gorgrond, not so much. Podlings are the new murlocs. At least they were only in one isolated area of Shadowmoon, they're ....ing EVERYWHERE in southern Gorgrond. Plus, I've always hated jungle zones. STV wasn't terribad, but Un'Goro Crater and Sholazar Basin make me want to chew my hands off. I imagine that Tanaan Jungle will have a similar effect (although that opening quest was epic).

One thing that bears mentioning is that this expansion looks just phenomenal, from an artistic perspective. I wasn't that fond of Draenei architecture during the first go-round in Burning Crusade, but it looks far more aesthetically pleasing now. WoW has basically looked great ever since WotLK though, so that shouldn't come as any surprise.

I'm really enjoying the garrison feature as well, although the mat requirements for some of the recipes are pretty damn steep. The fact that you can fully level your skills on WoD mats wil also probably nuke the value of pre-WoD mats pretty hard as well.


----------



## ferret (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm not 100 yet, but I'm also not rushing. I enjoy questing, and also READ all the quests.

Every XPAC has had hard core players hit max level within 24-48 hours, so nothing really new there. Some people just don't really care about lore, quests, flavor items, exploring, etc. It's end-game or bust. Nothing against it, just not my way of playing.


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 17, 2014)

Xaios said:


> I'm really enjoying the garrison feature as well, although the mat requirements for some of the recipes are pretty damn steep. The fact that you can fully level your skills on WoD mats wil also probably nuke the value of pre-WoD mats pretty hard as well.



I'm digging the garrison as well. It's definitely better of a "side-project" than the Pokemon pet thing


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 18, 2014)

I built the Gladiator's pit thing in my garrison, then realized they wanted me to PVP.

I haven't played since about the 2-3rd month of MoP, and PvP sure as hell isn't going to happen anytime soon. I replaced it with a lumber mill. 

I haven't had to queue yet, either. So I'm waiting for that to occur, did get D/C'd once, but I think that was my internet not so much the game.


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 18, 2014)

Now that they're fully capable of cross-server grouping....should we start a Battle.net ID sharing thing?

GhostRed7#1213 is mine if anyone wants to add me


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 18, 2014)

cross-server grouping? like for non-instanced content too?


----------



## loqtrall (Nov 18, 2014)

There's been 3 separate instaces that I waited through 4+ hour queues. The day after release I had the queue up for almost 7 hours before giving up when I was still 1800 in line and my est. wait time was still 350 minutes. The price you pay for a high population server.

I've heard the Illidan server is having lots of trouble, being one of the highest populated servers in the game. I transfered from Illidan to Emerald Dream in the middle of MoP and Illidan still had 1000~ player-long queues later at night then. Most I've seen on Emerald Dream was around almost 6,000 players in queue.


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 18, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> cross-server grouping? like for non-instanced content too?


Yes!!!

It's one of the single best things Blizz has done in a while. You can even add guildies cross-server now. At least one of the guilds I'm in live on another realm and I've cross-realm quested with my nephew before. It will phase the non-party-leaders to the leader's realm. I had to party invite a friend on another realm yesterday to phase him b/c the quest on his realm was bugged and he was able to turn it. It's kinda awesome.

This is presuming it hasn't changed in WoD.


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 18, 2014)

Sicar#1155


----------



## Xaios (Nov 18, 2014)

Xaios#1488

We'll need to form two SSO guilds. "Disciples of Djod" for Alliance, "Anti-Djodian League" for Horde.


----------



## ferret (Nov 18, 2014)

Guilds themselves can't be cross realm yet, I don't think. But if there's a guild formed on Sargeras Alliance I'm game.


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 18, 2014)

ferret said:


> Guilds themselves can't be cross realm yet, I don't think. But if there's a guild formed on Sargeras Alliance I'm game.



I think they implemented that in 5.4. At fear of straying even further OT...

Patch 5.4 Feature Preview: Connected Realms - World of Warcraft



> In Patch 5.4, we&#8217;re looking to address this with a new feature called Connected Realms. Building on our existing cross-realm technology, a Connected Realm is a set of two or more standard realms that have been permanently and seamless &#8220;linked.&#8221; These linked realms will behave as if they were one cohesive realm, meaning you&#8217;ll be able to *join the same guilds*, access a single Auction House, run the same Raids and Dungeons, and join other adventurers to complete quests.



It caught me way off guard when I got a g-inv from another server and I was like 'wtf?'


----------



## Xaios (Nov 18, 2014)

EDIT: Nevermind, this is wrong.


----------



## ferret (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah, I forgot that, but it's not the same thing as "Cross-Realm Zones". That is only available of the realms that were connected together.

My characters are all on high pop servers (Mal'ganis, Sargeras, Lightbringer) and unless I missed it, they never were connected to other realms. Hmm.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah, I realized I was wrong about that. I thought I had read that it was Battle-group wide. Turns out it is just for connected realms.


----------



## Mr Violence (Nov 18, 2014)

MrViolence#1174.

I quit WoW long ago but holy .... I'm having tons of fun again.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm about midway through level 98 now, just started questing through Nagrand. SMV and Talador were perfectly good. Didn't like Gorgrond that much, but that's because I hate Podlings. I was actually surprised how invested I was in the story of Spires of Arak though. I didn't really get along with the Arakkoa-centric areas in Burning Crusade, but I enjoyed it much more here.


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 20, 2014)

Hit 100 Sunday. This whole expansion pack is extremely well done. Low pop realms ftw.


----------



## posmaster (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm about halfway through lvl99 and I'm liking how much less linear the questing is, as compared to what felt like questing-on-rails of the earlier expansions. Much more like the old school vanilla WoW, where you can kind of bounce around a zone.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Nov 21, 2014)

Do any of you guys PVP? I'm loving the update, but I think I picked the wrong server after such a long time off. I'd rather not gripe about it on here but I'm thinking of transferring if any of you have any recommendations?


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 22, 2014)

did a faction change on my warlock.

Had to redo most of the intro quests to get to the garrison.

oh my ....ing christ this is boring.


----------



## Choop (Nov 22, 2014)

40 man Molten Core LFR is about what you'd expect it to be. If it's a complete pug it's simultaneously funny, sad, and grueling. Got my helm though!  And corehound mount. woo!


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 22, 2014)

Choop said:


> 40 man Molten Core LFR is about what you'd expect it to be. If it's a complete pug it's simultaneously funny, sad, and grueling. Got my helm though!  And corehound mount. woo!



Did they re-do MC? I remember doing that back in the day along with BWL and AQ, those were fun times.


----------



## Choop (Nov 23, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> Did they re-do MC? I remember doing that back in the day along with BWL and AQ, those were fun times.



It's pretty much the same, just adjusted for the new level cap. The whole thing is a promo basically in honor of WoW's 10 year anniversary and its going to be gone in January.


----------



## loqtrall (Nov 28, 2014)

Choop said:


> It's pretty much the same, just adjusted for the new level cap. The whole thing is a promo basically in honor of WoW's 10 year anniversary and its going to be gone in January.


 
It's also the only way you can get the new Core Hound mount. If you don't get it before the raid's gone, you'll never get it.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 2, 2014)

ferret said:


> Guilds themselves can't be cross realm yet, I don't think. But if there's a guild formed on Sargeras Alliance I'm game.



I've got an 85 Hunter Alliance-side on Sargeras, I'm game to start a guild!


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 8, 2014)

Dinged 100 yesterday, and decided to forego 30 minute dungeon timers, and just hang out at the Isle of Giants getting bones for the Bone-White Primal Raptor mount (you need 9999 bones, and it grants a feat of strength and the mount). 

While killing dinosaurs 3-4 Primal Eggs dropped which grant one of three Primal Raptor mounts (Black, Green or Red). You can only have one at a time, and it takes 3 days for the egg to hatch.

Got the Hearthstone mount, too, and it looks ....ing retarded.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 8, 2014)

Right now I'm just slogging to get my ilvl up, doing Heroics as well as missions from Khadgar. I only hit 615 this morning after making a 2nd piece of WoD armor this morning.

Meanwhile, a buddy of mine has already cleared Heroic Highmaul. His guild will probably clear Mythic Highmaul within a day of it opening.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't know how to feel about that.

But I need to do dungeons, I can't even get into MC right now.


----------



## ferret (Dec 19, 2014)

Now I'm going back horde! Peeps I was playing with stalled out, returning to my old haunts on MG Horde.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 23, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Right now I'm just slogging to get my ilvl up, doing Heroics as well as missions from Khadgar. I only hit 615 this morning after making a 2nd piece of WoD armor this morning.
> 
> Meanwhile, a buddy of mine has already cleared Heroic Highmaul. His guild will probably clear Mythic Highmaul within a day of it opening.



Ran my first heroic this morning, got 3 pieces of gear from it... bumped me up to 617


----------



## Xaios (Dec 23, 2014)

Lucky. I've gotten 1 piece of useable gear at most in each heroic I've run. More often than not, I get a piece for a slot that I don't need.


----------



## ghostred7 (Dec 23, 2014)

With the garrison stuff and the lack of relying on others for crafting mats...you should be able to gear 640 stuff fairly quickly. Right now my lock is just garrison bound so i can level my tank. He's only lvl 96, so got some work to do lol. 

All Horde, all Eonar right now.


----------



## Ibzzus (Dec 23, 2014)

Guys, what server do you play on?

My main is Ibz on Ragnaros EU


----------



## Winspear (Dec 27, 2014)

Oops. I did it. Resubbed after 4 years out!
I left as a level 80 pre-Icecrown Citadel endgame warrior tank. I'm going to start from scratch as a new druid to experience the changes throughout the game in particular Cataclysm. Will probably use the 90 boost for a Deathknight to explore endgame content, whilst checking out Cataclysm and Pandaria on my old warrior.


----------



## ferret (Dec 27, 2014)

Make sure the DK is 60 for professions when you boost!


----------



## Winspear (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah I've just noticed that  Went on my warrior tonight and cleaned up my bank, specced etc, got my flying and began to explore Catacylsms changes. Very exciting!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 2, 2015)

EtherealEntity said:


> Oops. I did it. Resubbed after 4 years out!
> I left as a level 80 pre-Icecrown Citadel endgame warrior tank. I'm going to start from scratch as a new druid to experience the changes throughout the game in particular Cataclysm. Will probably use the 90 boost for a Deathknight to explore endgame content, whilst checking out Cataclysm and Pandaria on my old warrior.


You're on EU servers as well right? Drop me a message with your battlenet tag and I'll help you through stuff if you need it. If I'm online anyway 

A couple days before the end of the anniversary I finally got my Southshore Slayer title from the Tarren Mill/Southshore battle. Started out real weak then had a 60-70 kill advantage all throughout. Thought I'd never see this happen!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 5, 2015)

My internet has been spotty the past few days. It never stays on long enough for me to finish the anniversary edition of Molten Core.


----------

